# Face and chest rashes after diarrhea



## Spawny (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been suffering from IBS Diarrhea for about 10 years and recently i have noticed that when i have a long running bout of it, i come up in an unsightly rash either side of my nose, and in the centre of my forehead. I also get it in the centre of my chest (solar plexus). It seems to be speading too. My doctor says that its unrelated and gave me steroid cream but for a year now it only comes out when i have diarrhea, and is spreading. I know its related and i wondered if anyone else has the same symptoms???????


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Spawny.Have you been tested for any food allergies - these can sometimes cause rashes as well as stomach upset?Tallgirl.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Morning Spawny.When you have digestive problems your body can create and home onto toxins that it would normally get rid of. You would think with D that you'd be getting rid of just about everything but it doesn't work that way. Tallgirl has a very good point also. Since they come together it could be food related. You should be keeping a Daily Diary. I found a good one at The International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders ( IFFGD ) web site. www.iffgd.org you can download a pdf version from free or get a booklet for $3. Keep it with you and fill it out faithfully and you'll find out what's causing it. Also remember to stay hydrated especially if you have IBS-D. Water along with Gatorade or Pure, high quality Aloe Vera juice I've always found helpful. Good Luck TiredInFL


----------



## Maveric (Jan 20, 2008)

Funny you mention that, Spawny.. I was just noticing this today with myself (I've seen it earlier but am paying more attention to things). I agree with Tired about the toxins. Your doc may say it's unrelated, but you know your body better than anyone else. And yes, a Daily Food Diary is a good idea and will be taking up one myself. How is your diet?


----------

